# Cost effective alternative to palette gear - external usb "faders" ...?



## ManicMiner (Jun 23, 2019)

My midi controller has poor faders and I'm looking for a fader unit that I can plug in.

The pallette gear stuff is more than I want to pay.
Do you have any other recommendations ?
I have heard it mentioned that M-audio USB mixer faders are OK.
I can find these on Ebay for about $30


----------

